
Fingerprint Reader Works on T480 - dTal
https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/ibcpob/fingerprint_works_on_t480_kernel_581/
======
dTal
"You need to understand that the decisions here are political. Technical
aspects only play a minor role overall." [0]

While T480 support is interesting in itself, this is the deeper issue that I
wanted to bring to HN's attention, but could not without editorializing titles
(or writing a blog post and submitting that instead).

libfprint refuse to adapt their architecture to support the T480 driver, which
requires a loose coupling due to device lifecycles, because doing so would
_also_ allow compatibility with proprietary drivers, which they object to on
principle.

I thought HN might have some interesting commentary on that.

[0]
[https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/libfprint/libfprint/-/issues/...](https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/libfprint/libfprint/-/issues/276)

